# The Tattooed Moms Project



## StacieD (7 mo ago)

Hello. I am working with the photographer, Kevin Russo, on a photography project called the Tattooed Moms Project. We're looking for moms with prominent ink and their children ( 12 and under ) who would like to participate in this project. Our aim with this project is to try to break the stigma against tattooed mothers. We are located in the Philadelphia/New Jersey area but welcome anyone from outside our area who would like to come to the studio to participate in the project. You can learn all about the project and see current photographs at ( http://www.tattooedmomsproject.com ) . Our goal is to have an art exhibition of all of the portraits created in 2022. Thanks, and we hope to hear from you!


----------

